# Supend and Hibernate on a Compaq 6720s



## minimike (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello

I have successfull configured XFCE4 for shuttingdown, reboot, hibernate and suspend. My Notebook is an Compaq 6720s. So my two problems. Suspend doesn't complete working. And hibernate works, but after wakeup the Touchpad doesn't works. So i have to reboot 
Can anybody write me some suggestions to keep the Touchpad running after the Notebook wakes up up from Hibernate?

cheers Darko


----------



## minimike (Aug 14, 2010)

OK, I have removed moused in the /etc/rc.conf now. After wakeup from hibernate the Touchpad is working 
Next Problem the WIFI Card with an IWL 3945 Chip doesn't wake up. How i can solve this?

cheers Darko


----------



## Pjoter (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello minimake,

could you please share with me how you achieved hibernation and suspend? I use amd64 8.1 on T61 and ufortunately suspend doesn't work properely. Everything loaded: apci, powerd enabled etc. Suspend suspends the latpop but after wake-up I get black screen and I have to do the hard reset.

Thanks !

Piotr.


----------

